# Phenotype-L



## Soprono (28/12/15)

Looking for a clone of this mod and pref some pre-built coils to go with it guys anyone around in the JHB area with it ??


----------



## Frostbite (28/12/15)

Hey there, we have them and tube coils. Looking to buy online or to come to a shop ?


----------



## Soprono (28/12/15)

Frostbite said:


> Hey there, we have them and tube coils. Looking to buy online or to come to a shop ?


 
Awesome! Ill drop you a direct message now, dont want to clutter the thread. Thanks!


----------



## Soprono (8/1/16)

Anyone got stock for a afternoon collection today in JHB ??


----------



## Soprono (9/1/16)

Anyone with these clones on hand ?? Really looking for one silver or black ??


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono (16/1/16)

Still no one with them in stock this weekend ??


----------



## huffnpuff (16/1/16)

Vapeking have


----------



## Soprono (16/1/16)

Not a fan, thanks man. Ill wait for Atomix


----------



## Soprono (20/1/16)

Seems like we shall have them soon can't wait. Black gonna look sleek on the RX 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono (26/1/16)

Atomix not getting black, anyone else with black clones ?


----------



## Soprono (1/2/16)

Still no vendor with Black Clones from Eycotech ??


----------

